# TIANJIN | Projects & Construction



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

There are two main CBDs in Tianjin. One is located in Tianjin city properly, the other one is going to be built at Binhai New Area, next to the coast.


Twin Towers recently approved in Tianjin CBD, 420m









Tianjin World Trade Center, 300m, 80f. This supertall has been on hold for 8 years. It was resummed some months ago.


















Binhai New Area location









Binhai New Area masterplan 25 x 25km









The huge peninsula will be occupied by port facilities. It will cover around 30km2


















New CBD at the riverside





































Binhai Fortune Center, 40f









Binhai Zhejiang Building, 160m, 42f









Promenade Residential Towers










More projects, I'm not sure if they are proposed for Binhai New Area or Tianjin city CBD.

Eastern New Century Square, proposed. Around 90f and 450m









Recently approved project, 350m









Abundant Building, 378m









Another









International Steel Center, 58f









Tianjin Sports Center, almost finished





































More info about Binhai New Area:
http://www.economist.com/world/asia/displaystory.cfm?story_id=7088663
http://www.cityweekend.com.cn/en/beijing/cib/2006_08/binhai-pudong-of-the-north


----------



## bandie (Aug 6, 2006)

Those last three pics are insane.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

I think Tianjin will probably amaze us in the near future.This city has been over shadowed by Beijing for too long time.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

tianjin will be the new economic centrel of northern china in the future.


----------



## suburbs (Jul 30, 2006)

you should join emporis and put some of the new buildings in some of the chinese cities in there because there are some huge buildings that aren't in their listing


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Is that the plan? To be the Shanghai of the north, and to decentralize it from Beijing? I didn't realise it was so close to Beijing!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, gigantic projects!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

suburbs said:


> you should join emporis and put some of the new buildings in some of the chinese cities in there because there are some huge buildings that aren't in their listing



Hmm, sorry, I'll need a long answer to explain the problem between China and Emporis...

In Emporis I think that the editors must provide the exact addresses of the buildings they add and a link or a picture which proves that the name of the buildings, height and number of floors, etc are real. It is almost impossible to do so with most Chinese buildings unless you understand Chinese (and browse Chinese pages) or you live in China. 

In addition to this, Emporis editors are especially skeptical about Chinese buildings due to chauvinist attitudes. Most western editors don't accept seeing so many Chinese cities they couldn't even locate on a map ranking over many western world class cities, so they use to boycott any editor who added many Chinese buildings. I think they haven't any regular editor from China Mainland, have they? In fact, last year they banned a Chinese editor who added about 800 Chinese buildings in three months...

Despite of the deep undercoverage of all Chinese cities you will find at the Emporis ranking that Shenyang or Chengdu are over Rotterdam and Milan, Tianjin or Macau over Brisbane and Detroit, Nanjing over Boston, Dalian over Seattle, Xiamen over Paris and Philadelphia, Wuhan over Miami, Chongqing over Los Angeles, Shanghai over Toronto and so on. All these cities have added less than 1% of their buildings over 12 floors! If some editors added just all Chinese building over 25 floors there would be more than 40 Chinese cities at the top 100. They wont allow this to happen 

I'm sure many Emporis editors would bash me if they ever read this, but this is totally ture. I have a friend who is editor at Emporis and I have given him information to add about 500 Chinese buildings, btw. He didn't add more than 100-200 though. Some of them were over 40 floors and they were finished for years when I made him to add them. I asked him to add the Guangzhou Twin Towers too, I had a serious argue with him before he added them, same story about Jialing Fanying. Moreover, I made him posting at the inner forum of Emporis about many towers over 150m which are currently u/c in Shanghai, some of them almost finished, but they didn't add them. They are not interested in keeping China remotely updated at all 

Anyway, counting every Chinese building over 12 floors is just impossible. It would be easier counting how many grains of sand are in some beach


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ A very dedicated editor is what's needed I think. At the moment the only Chinese city that's well covered is Hong Kong, I mean 772 buildings for Shanghai? WTF?


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

z0rg said:


> Hmm, sorry, I'll need a long answer to explain the problem between China and Emporis...
> 
> In Emporis I think that the editors must provide the exact addresses of the buildings they add and a link or a picture which proves that the name of the buildings, height and number of floors, etc are real. It is almost impossible to do so with most Chinese buildings unless you understand Chinese (and browse Chinese pages) or you live in China.
> 
> ...


That is sad.  Did not know the people at Emporis were like that.
I really don't like the way Emporis "does" there listing anyway. Ever since they changed from "skyscrapers.com to Emporis, they have really done a terrible job updating accurately all the projects going on in smallers cities in the USA much less, obviously, in China. 
Maybe it's time for another website to be born that *accurately* lists every project over 12 floors or whatever. I would just like to know the *truth* concerning what city is doing what. No politics please. :yes:

BTW, I wonder how many units will be in this cluster of high-rises? Does anyone know? :?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ 3,200 units 
http://www.gdsarchitects.com/html/teda_promenades_northwest_resi.html


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

^^ Awesome! Thanks! 
That means at least double that amount of people living there, I would guess.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

> In addition to this, Emporis editors are especially skeptical about Chinese buildings due to chauvinist attitudes. Most western editors don't accept seeing so many Chinese cities they couldn't even locate on a map ranking over many western world class cities, so they use to boycott any editor who added many Chinese buildings.


yea why would they do that? i mean they added 2000 buildings to Istanbul but only 800 to Shanghai. It is very insulting. Why is there so much anti-China sentiment? worst of all, they made Hong Kong number one! all Shanghainese relatives of mine who traveled to Hong Kong commented that Hong Kong isnt even an eighth of the size Shanghai is... albeit its density is waaaay higher.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow. How far is Tianjin from Beijing? It looks like it is close enough, can they merged in the future?


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

i was one of the emporis editor before and responsible for adding all the buildings in mainland china, macau, that was about a year ago i think. All together i think i've add about 2000 buildings for china only (they still keep those buildings on emporis site) and their senior editors warned me not to add buildings in mainland china anymore coz im not living in mainland china and because of that, all the information i add are not accurate and its not truth, but i did provide them where i got those buildings info from (websites, pics and even telephone number/address of the building developers) but unfortuantely they dont believe me, so i quit at the end. 

i just dont understand why they still want to keep the stuff i added before and on the other hand, they told me not to add buildings on their website


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Emporis sucks...


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Great looking buildings, I especially like the WTC building design


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

the new designs coming out of China are breathtaking


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

Emporis is so bogus!!! How can there possibly be 772 buildings for Shanghai! Some photos of Shanghai and you can see skyscrapers to the horizon!!! OH WOW Shanghai has now 851 buildings Hong Kong has 7,880. Shanghai has a larger population than Hong Kong

According to Emporis, Beijing has more buildings in the database than Shanghai 
Even cities like Dandong not represented on Emporis, better to use SSP for the amount and height of buildings

How many buildings are really in Shanghai according to the Emporis rules??? Probably as many as Hong Kong??


Isn't Emporis from Germany???









This is friggin awesome!!!!


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

I do like "Stacking Cubes" too.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah Emporis does suck--apparently those who contribute photos/info to the site are the ones who get routinely screwed over. Anyone remember the Diagram stealing fiasco and ensuing thread at SSP?

Anyways, back on topic--about damned time Tianjin! Is all I can say. One of China's mega-cities with a rich history, yet its development has been somewhat pathetic compared to that of the other mega-cities...probably in part due to the more prominent city nearby. These are some great projects being planned at long last and I will be excited to see them realized.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Choyak: Regarding Emporis defined highrises, it is highly probable that Shanghai has many more than Hong Kong, even though its highrises are more spread out. (I have read that Shanghai has over 5000 buildings over 18 floors -- Emporis defines a highrise as only _12 floors high_, but obviously this number is a rough estimate). Development is so rapid that it is really hard to keep track of construction. Even for Hong Kong there are some uncounted projects -- as highlighted by Jason Poon. 

choyak already highlighted this one, but I will do it again. This one is wonderful.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Man... there are just too many of these supertalls popping up from all around the world. I am starting to loose track of the projects...


----------



## Colonel Cadillac (Jul 25, 2006)

A few pointers....Emporis' China coverage is never up to date, but this isn't bc their arrogant Americans or something. They keep close tabs on Dubai...anf the reason why is that whenever the UAE does something they are very noisy about. Meanwhile Chinese cities (other than KY and Shanghai) build 300 meter towers unanounced. BTW Emporis is primarily a German concern. What is that crazy jenga-looking tower? or more specifically, who is the architect?


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, the cubes look great!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New project, from ss.cn


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

wow these buildings are amazing, very nice projects...


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Lots of good projects there.Abundant Building and the "cubes" building are by far the best.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New supertall, 337m and 86 floors


----------



## Ortziribeltz (Jan 24, 2003)

z0rg said:


> In addition to this, Emporis editors are especially skeptical about Chinese buildings due to chauvinist attitudes. Most western editors don't accept seeing so many Chinese cities they couldn't even locate on a map ranking over many western world class cities, so they use to boycott any editor who added many Chinese buildings. I think they haven't any regular editor from China Mainland, have they? In fact, last year they banned a Chinese editor who added about 800 Chinese buildings in three months...


That is a big lie and really don't know where do you get that from. Emporis' data is provided by volunteer work. Normally a person that is accepted will add photos or buildings for the city he lives or knows better. There is a lot of information in Chinese, but if no Chinese citizen is applying then it is impossible to update new buildings been built or proposed. Using the same false arguments you use, we could say the problem is not Emporis Chauvinism but rather Chinese lazyness right? But of course that would be equally unfair and false.

Shanghai has 770 and HK has 7800 just because someone has added those buildings, plain simple, Emporis does not say those are ALL the buildings there are in those cities.

To those that always complain and cry about how underrrated their city or a certain city is. If I were them I would provide RELIABLE information about missing buildings or try to improve the quality of data. But of course it is easier to complain rather than to take a pen and a piece of paper and taking notes of every building +12f in a city, as some of us have done.

You can more or less disagree about the way the website is managed but I won't tolerate anyone to undervalue the volunteer work done for years by the editors there.



AsIaBoYz said:


> i was one of the emporis editor before and responsible for adding all the buildings in mainland china, macau, that was about a year ago i think. All together i think i've add about 2000 buildings for china only (they still keep those buildings on emporis site) and their senior editors warned me not to add buildings in mainland china anymore coz im not living in mainland china and because of that, all the information i add are not accurate and its not truth, but i did provide them where i got those buildings info from (websites, pics and even telephone number/address of the building developers) but unfortuantely they dont believe me, so i quit at the end.
> 
> i just dont understand why they still want to keep the stuff i added before and on the other hand, they told me not to add buildings on their website


If you quited, and you were treated that badly, then why have you registered with another name in late August?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@Ortzi, if I'm not wrong, Emporis takes 24h to change the status from u/c to built when the building is somewhere in the West. Calatrava's supertall for Chicago was added the same day as it was released. On the other hand, they use to take weeks to upgrade a big skyscraper of China from under construction status to built AFTER the editor has changed the status of it, right? So, no matter what the editors do if the bosses don't accept their upgradings. Example: Nanjing Century Plaza Tower A.

Sometimes they don't accept that the building is finished for six months after some editor reported it. Example: Shimao International Plaza.

This is not childish crying, they are real examples. Furthermore, in both examples they were providen pictures, so they hadn't to verify anythig. Maybe they were too busy adding 12 floor shits from the West, that's sure 

The lack of Chinese editors is not an excuse. Most Emporis editors participate at SSC and SSP and they surely notice some Chinese supertalls when they are released. However, they just keep adding 12 floor crappy buildings from their homeland while 300m proposals from China are openly missed. Both forums were nuts when Guangzhou Twin Towers were released, and nobody added them. I had to break somebody's balls to make him adding them, otherwise they surely wouldn't be added today. That's called discrimination. In fact, most Chinese supertalls added to Emporis in the last year are there because I reported them to some editor, otherwise they would have kept ignoring all of them.

BTW, I still strongly appreciate Emporis editors for their efforts to provide such an amount of information about so many cities. Plus, in the last weeks China is being massively upgraded, so it's ok... Anyway, this argue has nothing to do with Tianjin. We should open a new thread at the Skybar or so.


----------



## Ortziribeltz (Jan 24, 2003)

z0rg said:


> @Ortzi, if I'm not wrong, Emporis takes 24h to change the status from u/c to built when the building is somewhere in the West. Calatrava's supertall for Chicago was added the same day as it was released. On the other hand, they use to take weeks to upgrade a big skyscraper of China from under construction status to built AFTER the editor has changed the status of it, right? So, no matter what the editors do if the bosses don't accept their upgradings. Example: Nanjing Century Plaza Tower A.
> 
> Sometimes they don't accept that the building is finished for six months after some editor reported it. Example: Shimao International Plaza.
> 
> ...


Chicago is one of the bestest covered cities, it is normal to have a proposal added that quickly. The time it takes for the database to update it is the same for any building at any place. A building can be finished from the outside but yet be unoccupied, that is not considered "completed". Just because anyone at SSP or SSC says a tower X of XXX metres is going to built, it shouldn't be trusted, don't you think? 



z0rg said:


> In fact, most Chinese supertalls added to Emporis in the last year are there because I reported them to some editor


^^ See, if you request it, it is added


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Posted by Kc3000~China:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the 2 skyscraper-Center's are looking fantastic.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some moderator should upgrade the title of the thread to "Tons of supertalls"


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yeah


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More projects

Serpents Tower, 50f+









40f









Tianjin subway planned lines. The map might be outdated.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Huge residential development. 11 towers of 32 floors.









































More projects


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for all this info, z0rg.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

look at these, even dubai looks little cmpare to this, there r thousands of skyscrapers bein contructin in tianjin, look at how big the development is


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

So futuristic


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

staff said:


> Emporis sucks...



Thats why I stopped visiting it and joined SSC instead !! :cheers:


----------



## shawarma (Nov 9, 2006)

Instead of crying over emporis updating or not for china why dont you just join the website or get some officials to give them official building information
that probably every city has about its buildings?

theres 1.2 billion chinese, so not one of them for each city can update that website? or its lazy or peopel dont care about their cities in china, or maybe china blocks foreign websites that have taiwan, who knows..

hard to believe out of over 1 billion people thers not even 100 that can do china, Im sure you can count buildings even in a city with 10,000. just needs to work instead of complain.

also many eastern europe cities arent even 50% updated with new projects, its hard to follow because theres a huge construction wave in many places in the world, so if you say its because they are european you should have noticed a lot of europe is not updated.
I saw russia had last year 1500 buildings now it has 3500. so it takes lots of time to add buildings if they need information, you cant just show renderings and pictures of models and say: ok add these 50 towers.. china has what? 100,000 towers in some sort of design stage? thats all the towers of emporis put together, so it will take another 5 years to add them even if they knew all the info on all of them..

so you start a website as big as that just for china only, ok - and we can see how much time it takes you to do it.. i am sure it will take you 50 years not 5.. but to talk is easy.

in ssc you can just post some picture and say: heres a new tower. you dont even have to follow if its built, just planned, or anything about it. yes it takes 5 second, but its not updating a website.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ They had several editors from China. But they were banned from that German website, they probably couldn't accept seeing Shenyang or Xiamen over Berlin in those stupid rankings.


----------



## shawarma (Nov 9, 2006)

so theres 1 billion people in china you want to tell me they would all get banned? hard to believe since all that website is based on these editors.

if you are more clever, and think china isnt shown well, so start the same type of website similar for china.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Kerry Center, located at south railway station CBD

1- High class residentials
R1: 50f, 165m
R2: 48f, 150m
R3: 46f, 153m
R4: 48f, 153m
R5: 46f, 147m
R6: 44f, 141m

2- Office blocks
C1: 37f, 180m
C2: 44f, 216m

3- Hotel and mall
H1: 28f, 172m
H2: Unknown










There are 2x300m+ towers planned at this CBD too.


----------



## Origami (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not too aware of Chinese Architects, but they are building some amazing buildings in China.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Interesting projects, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great projects, it's really amazing how many skyscrapers are going to be built in all the chinese cities.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

I think at least 80% of worlds crane is in China at the moment


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

滨海中心商务区规划设计方案评审

记者从天津市规划局获悉，滨海新区部分功能区规划设计方案国际征集工作历时两个月时间，现已进入评审阶段。12月12日，由知名专家学者组成的专家评委，对由中国城市规划设计研究院、天津市城市规划设计研究院和上海保柏咨询公司选送的滨海中心商务商业区于家堡地区行动规划和城市设计方案进行专家评审。

　　自10月11日滨海新区功能区规划设计方案国际征集工作开展以来，各功能区责任部门与国内外设计单位紧密配合，其间多次以不同形式进行沟通交流，11 月中旬完成了中期汇报，力争高起点高水平编制完成好滨海新区功能区规划。此次评审工作由市滨海委和市规划局统一组织，各功能区责任部门具体承办，邀请国内院士和设计大师、专家学者等组成评委，按照规划构思、空间布局与城市形象、交通组织规划、景观环境设计、可操作性等多方面对征集方案进行综合评比，按照公平、公开、择优的原则，确定优胜方案。

　　于家堡地区位于塘沽区海河北岸，东西南三面临海河，北到新港路，规划用地面积3.44平方公里，是滨海新区中心商务商业区的核心地区，其功能主要为金融创新基地、城市商务、高端商业、都市旅游、生活居住等功能，通过此次规划方案征集，充分利用该地区的区位优势，展现现代中心商务区的宏大气势，形成滨海新区新的中心区。同时，行动规划方案以符合市场需求和满足地区近期开发建设需要为目标、以实现规划方案项目化和开发方案时序化为主要内容，加快推进该地区发展建设。

　　此外，海港物流区、海滨休闲旅游区、临空产业区以及滨海高新技术产业区征集方案的评选工作将陆续进行，在12月底完成全部项目评审后，将对本次方案成果集中公示，听取社会各界意见，进行深化完善，并按程序上报。 

^^ Somebody please translate the key info. I normally use google translator, but the result wasn't quite clear this time


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

looks like a new supertall in the last model


----------



## Bandit (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the last 2 pics. Not many places can do macro-develop city planning on a large scale like that one.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

choyak said:


> This is friggin awesome!!!!



Yup its hot, I love it too.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing proyects


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

2 new supertalls?


----------



## forzagrifo (Oct 2, 2004)

add my vote to the stacked cubes. They're so damn cute.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh man... Does anybody else HATE the pile of boxes? I really find it very ugly.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Oh man... Does anybody else HATE the pile of boxes? I really find it very ugly.


Really? I find it to be one of the most interesting projects of TJ.  But u gotta admit: At least it is kind of tall...:banana:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Do you have pictures?


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

Nanjing Lu 1976:
http://022tj.net/bbs/htm_data/32/0610/2089.html
http://022tj.net/tianjinwei/attachment/Mon_0610/1_YnfNg8HjwsJcj79.jpg

Nanjing Lu maybe 1 or 2 years ago:
http://www.zhecho.com/leadbbs/a/a.asp?B=12&ID=174853
http://www.zhecho.com/leadbbs/images/upload/2005/07/01/111741.jpg
http://www.ciicbj.com/bj/templet2.asp?articleId=3938&Columnid=1060&view=&column2id=2
http://www.ciicbj.com/store/images/200687153846调整大小 xin_150701081006812257019.jpg
http://dzh.mop.com/mainFrame.jsp?url=http://dzh.mop.com/topic/readSub_5129431_0_0.html
http://upload.mop.com/user/2005/02/17/f0961dd1.jpg

Nanjing Lu today:
http://forum.enorth.com.cn/thread_1361611_3.html
http://attach.forum.enorth.com.cn:8080/000/975/000975379_5919295489fa9938a198568928a66d52.jpg
http://attach.forum.enorth.com.cn:8080/000/975/000975377_e6190f719bca3456bff284148302d0a0.jpg

Not the best pictures, but it gives you at least a bit of an idea of what's going on. I'm going to be out of town for the next 2 weeks or so, (visiting Hangzhou, Suzhou, and Korea), but I'll try to grab a few photos when I get back.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Not the best pictures, but it gives you at least a bit of an idea of what's going on. I'm going to be out of town for the next 2 weeks or so, (visiting Hangzhou, Suzhou, and Korea), but I'll try to grab a few photos when I get back.
----------------------------
i want you can take many pictures!~~thanks


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@Clashman, thank you, nice pics. I suppose that area will be booming like crazy soon.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images of the mega peninsula




































Binhai two main masterplans


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

impressive project


----------



## enjoi (May 2, 2005)

Whoa, this looks HUGE. :O


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New project, 58 floors


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great, a new twisting tower :happy:


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cool projects! The boxes remind me of the Superman Bizarro planet's skyscrapers.

I love the two towers in the render on page 5.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^ Wow, spectacular design, looks really neat!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Nanzhan CBD/天津南站中心商务区 proposals (old renders)














































http://unn.people.com.cn/GB/channel413/414/1022/200303/26/251160.html < Click here if you can't see the pics

It seems that they chose the first one and then moderated it to this:









^^ It's a big pity. Before registering in SSC I remember to have seen some huge renders of the original version and it looked like Star Wars, simply amazing.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Youlian International Commercial Tower






Integra Architecture Inc. designs the Youlian International Commercial Tower in China

This is a tower designed by Duane Siegrist MAIBC MRAIC of Integra Architecture Inc. Vancouver, British Columbia Canada in conjunction with Integra Architecture-China office for clients Youlan Zhiye Ltd. that is to be located centrally Xiangluo Wan Commercial area in Tainjin, China adjacent to a river and bridge. It is a landmark building that functions as a conference centre. Office / Hotel residences that is visible up and down the riverfront. The building form has strong forms from all sides to provide visual interest. The construction materials used are comprised of glass, metal panel, and concrete. Construction is anticipated to start early next year.






































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=911


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

looks like 50F ~


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

I like this one!!! kay:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

1x260 and 3x180m~


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

omg!!! so many fantastic projects, this is rediculous, tianjin is tryin 2 catch up with shanghai!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sino-Steel Tower, 333m, 80f~ (MAD studio)*





































Recently released by MAD Beijing based studio. 

Typology: Office/ Hotel
Scale: 200,000 sqm, 333m

No more info by the moment.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

so still a proposal or?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ I guess yes.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

it's probably the final design


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Old plan of the South Railway Station CBD (why did they reject this wonderful design??)





































Later (last?) plan, 4x70f, still decent after all


----------



## James R. Hawkwood (Feb 23, 2007)

omg... China ... buildings... they are going nuts out there!!!!!!!!! omfg this is realy a monster off a city growing!!!!!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

50f+


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

They're starting a second mega peninsula this year!


















http://www.cie.nl/Media/persfotoos/Press Release_de Architekten Cie_Tianjin.pdf


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Old plan of the South Railway Station CBD (why did they reject this wonderful design??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMIGOD THIS IS GOLD!!! WHY DID THEY REJECTS THIS?


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

Looks like that complex of buildings UC in Khartoum.


----------



## tamperisma (Apr 9, 2007)

Have a look at the air pollution around that area 
Then you would definitely want to move there


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> yea why would they do that? i mean they added 2000 buildings to Istanbul but only 800 to Shanghai. It is very insulting. Why is there so much anti-China sentiment? worst of all, they made Hong Kong number one! all Shanghainese relatives of mine who traveled to Hong Kong commented that Hong Kong isnt even an eighth of the size Shanghai is... albeit its density is waaaay higher.


this kind of mentality will backfire in the long run. 

anyway it's good news, shows chinese cities indeed do have the capability and potential to be the greatest in a short time.


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone else wonder a bit about the wisdom of building "super-peninsulas" in this age of global warming?


----------



## tamperisma (Apr 9, 2007)

benedetton_alexandra said:


> this kind of mentality will backfire in the long run.
> 
> anyway it's good news, shows chinese cities indeed do have the capability and potential to be the greatest in a short time.


There's always upward swing and downturn 
Things always go in a cycle.

Rapid rise may be a good thing for our generation,
who can grasp the opportunity and rise along as well.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Clashman said:


> Anyone else wonder a bit about the wisdom of building "super-peninsulas" in this age of global warming?


Why? The UN projections are that the sea level will rise by a maximum 60 cm in the worst case in 2100, minimum 18 cm, so it'll probably be somewhere in between. It wouldn't make much difference whether it's a peninsula or not as far as I can see.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

OMFG..... this is too much for me...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another biggie, 260m


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice, like the top part with the hole


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Adams3 said:


> Why? The UN projections are that the sea level will rise by a maximum 60 cm in the worst case in 2100, minimum 18 cm, so it'll probably be somewhere in between. It wouldn't make much difference whether it's a peninsula or not as far as I can see.


I agree with you. The UN has about as much credibility as my little toe. The UN doesn't know their head from their arse. We can barely predict the weather a few days out. What makes anyone think the UN can predict what is going to happen by 2100. What a joke! 

The UN is the same group that watched 800,000 people get slaughtered in Rwanda and did nothing to stop the carnage. These people have no crediblity at all. 

The UN are bunch of clowns. They remind me of the bar scene in Star Wars.

It's great to see what is going on in China. Keep up the great work. So many great cities to watch in China it is hard to pick my favorite. Thanks for all the great photos.


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

A couple more buildings, (these both seem to be in Tianjin proper and not Tanggu/TEDA/Binhai):

Tianjin Financial Plaza










Tianjin Xiao Bai Lou Union Plaza
(73 Floors, 700 room hotel, 1300 underground parking spaces)


















Both are being developed by RSP Architects
http://www.rsparch.com/case_studies.cfm?caseno=96&prID=19&csLoopCount=7#


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

73 floors + that thing on the top = supertall?


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

In the forum, they mentioned that they thought it was going to be over 300 meters. Not 100% sure, though.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

TEDA International Convention Center
Tianjin, People's Republic of China

TEDA International Convention Center


"THE FLYING FAN"

"Where all good things converge"

Ji Jinn Shen Fou

The semi-circular shape of the Convention Center takes the form of an open fan. The building also serves as an architectural icon and significant focus for TEDA's new recreation, tourist and commercial community.

Like the fan that inspired its shape it is located "where all good things converge." The fan is an internationally recognized symbol of Chinese culture and tradition; its form carries many meanings and interpretations. It is a fitting symbol and metaphor for Tianjin and TEDA, where waterways, trade routes, airways, and railways converge.

As a roof for the Convention Center, the fan and the 60,000 sq. m. Phase I building can be "complete" when it is built and is also designed to maintain its structural form and architectural integrity when it is expanded. The Center is planned as a skylit, 3-level building with a high lower level exhibition hall (24,000 sq. meters in Phase I) directly accessible walkway, road, and outdoor exhibition area. The upper level overlooks the exhibition hall and provides flexible conference space (6,000 sq.m) food services. Parking on grade for 850 cars is envisioned for Phase I and, when subsequent phases and other parts of the Center are complete, a multi-level parking facility will be added.

Concept and Program
This building is designed as a World Class, "State-of-the-Art" conference and exposition center that will serve the general public as well as trade shows, political conventions and other significant gatherings. Exhibit spaces for large functions are divisible for smaller large functions, exhibit spaces for smaller functions, ballrooms with their accompanying break-out areas, meeting rooms, conference spaces, restaurants, bar areas, business and support spaces in a cohesive and organized form. The concept also supports and embraces the commercial, recreational, and tourist functions that TEDA has planned for this part of its new city.

The adjacent train station is an important point of transfer and a nucleus of activity. Not only will the station link the Convention Center to the rest of TEDA and Tianjin, but also is part of an overall plan with the sports stadium, restaurants, hotels, shops, outdoor exhibition spaces and the leisure entertainment complex beyond.

Organizing and unifying the main parts of the Master Plan, the Convention Center will serve as an important work of architecture and central focus for the sports, commercial, recreational, and tourist functions and will help TEDA to become a vibrant part of the growth of modern China.

Access and Parking
Entry along the front at the water is possible as well as the two ends of the building. It provides a convenient access for pedestrian and tram users along the waterway, public access-ways and for vehicular traffic and parking behind. Additional short-term parking is provided behind the building for public and vendor use along East Ocean Road.

The plan retains the original concept for the project and responds to Master Site Plan. A newly created internal spine with multiple entry points allow various points of access and ability to provide separate events and trade shows with their own identity and functions. If desired, each show can have its own entry and segregated registration. The circulation spine also permits conventioneers and tourists to stroll down the "boulevard" and review what's happening! Extensive use of glazing along the perimeter of the exhibition spaces permits good visibility from outside the Center, allowing visitors to sense the activity within.

Information and Advertising
At the main two end entrances there are large digital/video advertising screens viewable from TEDA's main vehicular travel paths and the new train station. These large-scale format screens will promote events that are on-going and those in the future to persons attending an event and those who are just passing by. Other opportunities for display and advertising are available on structural columns and spaces throughout the Convention Center.

Structural Concept and Systems - Expansion
The roof and building as a whole can be expanded, with minimal demolition and/or relocation of walls and partitions; maintaining the structural form and architectural integrity of the original phase. The structural system was selected for its visual interest, flexibility, long span capability, and relative economy, as compared to other long-span solutions. The Phase 1 building is located at the center of the site. Phase 2 would embrace an expansion toward the new rail station. Phase 3 will be built on the southern site where on-grade parking was provided for Phase 1. During these two moves, the end wall would be demounted, stored and reused in the new construction. This would be cost effective and maintain the design concept and opportunities.

Entry lobbies occur in high ceiling spaces. Main registration areas are under two-story skylight spaces with pedestrian circulation and/or food-court activities above. The fan shaped roof and structural framework above column free spaces are visible from the second level and backlit clerestory windows above. Functional spaces are planned with operable partitions to facilitate room size modifications and increased flexibility. State-of-the-art audio-visual and telecommunications capability and simultaneous translation of multiple languages will be available in all portions of the Center. The two-level spine allows visitors to move freely within the Center and elevator and moving stairs permit quick and efficient floor-to-floor movement. 








































http://www.lhparch.com/teda.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Marc Mimram Architects complete the FengHua Brigde in China

This project provides the opportunity to develop two themes: one on the geographical anchorage of the structure on the river, the other on the sign of modernism attached to the technological and artisanal capacities of contemporary China. The project combines a complex structure fashioned by multiple arches developed in space according to the unchanging necessities but also developed on the essential links between these arches which were labeled in the project as “the petals”. These petals have two objectives: to connect the arcs to form a rigid structure resistant to the buckling of the very fine members of its arches, and to capture the light day and night along with the movements of the sun , and in function with the orientation of the cars on the roadway. The 9 arches of the central span consist of box-girders welded together, where their dimensions are reduced to 40 cm wide by 55 cm high for a span of 127 m. They are shaped along the curves developing in the space permitting a global variation of the inertia of the structure according to the needs of the course of the forces. 128 petals link these arches to align and account for the internal stiffeners of this spatial structure. They are of 64 different types, varying between 2 m x 3 m and reaching up to 9 m in their maximum dimension. They form double curvature surfaces aligned by the geometric links between the arcs and their position in space. The tailoring of these petals is a very particular expression of the connection between very advanced technology (reinforced polymerized fiberglass resin and metallic structure) and learned crafting in the fabrication of 64 molds of complex and elaborate geometries. By day, the petals capture, in their east-west orientation, the movements of the sun in the Tianjin sky. By night, they serve as large diffusers of light and transform the structure into a succession of orientated and separated reflectors floating above the river.
Key Facts
Status Completed
Value 24.6(m€)














































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=1167


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Nice bridge. Thx for the update, zOrg!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing bridge,zorg


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow.. Chinese version of Sydney's harbour bridge! cool!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> wow.. Chinese version of Sydney's harbour bridge! cool!


your avator is funny:lol:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ lol.. thank you 
(i kinda miss the cute girl in your avatar.. lol) Tianjin is one of Beijing's metropolitan city right?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> ^^ lol.. thank you
> (i kinda miss the cute girl in your avatar.. lol) Tianjin is one of Beijing's metropolitan city right?


no, tianjin is another huge city near beijing, over 10 million. a special city in china( only shanghai,beijing,chongqing,tianjing 4 citys be special city)


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

z0rg said:


> World Trade Building, 160m, 43f
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pitiful radiant garden city planning, this kind of urban design has no capacity for mixed use and diversity, not walkable at all. They are really no different from american style suburb except they are taller.


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a video I found about Tianjin Emperor Plaza that some might find somewhat interesting:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GkZXtqyVJhk


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

On hold Tianjin Center, 185m, to be resummed


















Another project, 3 proposals


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I like the 3rd proposal.


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

what's happened to the + 500m supertall that was proposed?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Binhai vs Lujiazui areas


















Yujiabao peninsula awakes...


















Sino-Steel Plaza, 333m, 80 floors









Inner Mongolia Mansion, 160m, 39 floors









180mx2









Wenzhou Mansion, 190m, 150m









Zhejiang Mansion, 120m, 110m









Harbin Youlian International Mansion, 170m, 46 floors









139m, 38 floors









More projects


















Locations













































Twin project looks conceptual here. They chose Atkins' proposal I think.









Here we can see Sino-Steel Plaza (333m) and another taller one with spire. I think they haven't released the final plan for this project yet.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Model of Xiangluowan CBD, you can see Sino-Steel Tower in red. The model is very conceptual, almost every plot is still undesigned.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

wow...there are really some nice renders and projects! very good! :applause:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

me too :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

very futuristic kay:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Tianjin Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza, main tower is 240m.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hai He Beian Building, 230m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah! we have another supertall in Binhai :banana:

R&F Morgan Building, 415m (spire), 360m (roof). You can see it here next to Sino-Steel, but I don't believe this is the final design. I'll open a thread as soon as I find some serious sources confirming this.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^ hey that tower looks similar to freedom tower?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza has a new design, much better now!!!


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tiajin international finance center to resume construction*

the 300 meter skyscraper origianlly started in 1996,midway thru the construction the project was stop due to funding,but lately H.K. real estate developer brought the building after bidding war from another HK developer.
the construction finally resume.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Joel que said:


> the 300 meter skyscraper origianlly started in 1996,midway thru the construction the project was stop due to funding,but lately H.K. real estate developer brought the building after bidding war from another HK developer.
> the construction finally resume.


Those are great news, Joel. However, the same story has been repeated many times. One-two years ago they said the same and the tower was never resumed.


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Those are great news, Joel. However, the same story has been repeated many times. One-two years ago they said the same and the tower was never resumed.


the building compose of 2 building,one 300meter and 166 meter.construction started in 1996,the building already 22 floor tall (including 4 below ground)
when it stop in 2000.
lately it was brought by HK real estate,cuz it was located in prime area.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Binhai Water Building twins, 166m.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

Do you know who is the architect of tha building?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Binhai Water Building twins, 166m.


wow....beautiful!! clever new design!! :banana: welcome!!


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

the binhai cbd plan is just hard to describe except that its well planned  and the upcoming proposals will surely make it world class by anyones standards keep up the good work tianjin and build more supertalls!


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

New Tianjin Centre (天津中心）pics: glass coming along nicely！


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

New pic of 天津国际金融中心 (Tianjin International Finance Center, different project than the supertall one)


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Latest pics of 天津君临天下 (230m):


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Finally, latest pics of Tianjin Tower (336.9m):


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

Barbaric....in China? Nice!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ BarbaricManchurian*

Oh man, Tianjin's construction activity is dizzyingly fast-paced.  :uh:

There so much construction going-on in this city.

BTW, when will Tianjin's metropolitan area merge with Beijing's?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Cojapo: sorry, but I'm not in China right now, but I'm there every summer. I took the pics from skyscrapers.cn .

I don't think Tianjin's and Beijing's metropolitan areas will ever merge; they're 120km apart from each other.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

我热爱天津 posted tons of models and renders, I've selected the relevant ones:

Projects in Hedong district






















































The new Kerry Center, 300m+









Nanzhan cluster, they recently broadcast a different design on the TV showing a 420m twin project.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Projects in Nankai district


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Projects in Hangu, seems like more artificial peninsulas will be constructed


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Projects in Beichen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Just a big rendering by some Danish architects of Tianjin CBD. This is one of the proposals that lost.


















View the full size render? (click here (9.1Mb | 9134x3730 pixels)


----------



## Celebriton (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder why they planning to build European buildings?

The design quality of the buildings will not as good and as beautiful as the original buildings in Europe. Since the most beautiful European building are built by royalist or imperial era. I don't think Tianjin can achieve the same high artistic quality. People will think this is just another copy.

People also saw classic European buildings as historical monuments. Build a new one, will not get high respect, most people will think it just stupid or some kind of Disneyland.

They should find another design.


----------



## ilovecz (Jul 30, 2009)

I think they look nice. As long as they look nice, I don't care whether they are European or not, historic or not. Too bad nowadays people avoid building anything that slightly resembles any European buildings, in order not to be despised by peole like you. I say to hell with that. When Manhattan built those now "historic" lowrises, they were all copies by then, but nowadays many deem them valuable. I don't think many people would find it stupid. It is a good thing that you have an option to live in Disneyland. You can always choose not to if you don't want to.



Celebriton said:


> I wonder why they planning to build European buildings?
> 
> The design quality of the buildings will not as good and as beautiful as the original buildings in Europe. Since the most beautiful European building are built by royalist or imperial era. I don't think Tianjin can achieve the same high artistic quality. People will think this is just another copy.
> 
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The reason is Tianjin was a European Treaty Port, like Shanghai was during the 19th and early 20th centuries, with concessions from the various European (and Japanese) empires. There are many colonial era buildings extant still - this new European pastiche is keeping to the area's heritage, and an aim to distinguish sense of place.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

2.1 bohaibbs.org


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Delete Post.


----------



## Ewan117 (Feb 5, 2010)

i really hope that China will convert to green or nuclear energy as quick as possible so that they have clear skies. I understand the people pollution part, but a lot of the pollution comes from electricity generation. Tianjin, like many other cities in China, look absolutely wonderful and beautiful and classy. Nice updates


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi, I found this huge construction site near Tanggu district of Tianjin from recent GE update (4/4/10). About 30 construction sites are on-going


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^That's Xiangluowan CBD

Project thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144467


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The Bank of America Tower in Xiaobailou will have 295.5m. We should open a thread as soon as they release some render.
http://www.qianlima.com/zb/detail/20100802_421959.html

Old design


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I realized that Tianjin has become China's most active city concerning 200m+ projects. Please help me to add missing projects and tell me about any mistake you find. I know there are many other vague proposals, but I don't think we should include them by the moment.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Possible supertall in eco-city, stunning renders:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

more eco city stuff


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kalarch INC seek to inspire Tianjin to read through literary-themed library design*


A new proposal has recently emerged; planning to radically redefine the appearance of the Tianjin Binhai Library, an existing four-storey building situated aside the Tianjin River, China. Devised by the minds of KDG group’s architectural team, the building is prospected to act as the pivotal feature on the waterfront, centralised amidst an outreaching area continuing on the extensive new development. At the beginning of the design process, KDG decided to seek inspiration inwards, whilst staying continually conscious of the eventual intended usage: “We looked for a dialogue between the façade and the content of the building, in this case, the books; this is why we were inspired by one of the greatest inventions of China, the process of paper-making.”

The façade design was developed in a rather unusual, relaxed, manner; namely, the playful examination of a piece of paper. The architects folded the paper in a way that loosely corresponded to the base, and layout, of the existing building, whilst examining the new contours being created; this led to the eventual visualisation of the new structure’s skin. When constructed, extensions will be administered in a perforated metal, which will allow for different angles and views of the library. Holes have been rendered into the façade, with an expressed visual metaphor for the importance of reading between the lines; these breaks in the overall external aesthetics, will supposedly force everybody to ‘read between the lines’ of the 2,100 sq m library itself.

The idea, behind renovations, was not only to redefine, to the benefit of the surrounding city, its extrinsic appearance, but also to have a positive influence on the environment inside the building. In order to achieve this approach, all angles of their frontispiece define two different types of spaces incorporated within: classrooms and study areas, positioned to provide users a sight-line to the sky; and lobbies and exhibition rooms, facing out onto the reflective surfaces of the river.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*U.S. property developer builds financial plaza in Tianjin*

TIANJIN, Dec. 12 (Xinhua) -- Construction on a U.S.-invested financial plaza began on Monday in north China's coastal city of Tianjin.

The construction of the plaza is being funded by Tishman Speyer, a U.S. real estate developer, at a cost of about 6 billion yuan (948 million U.S. dollars).

With a total area of 420,000 square meters, the plaza is designed to be a financial complex consisting of office buildings, hotels and relevant facilities, according to Katherine Farley, senior managing director of Tishman Speyer.

The building complex is composed of four towers and will become a local landmark upon its completion, said Farley, noting that the highest tower will be 350 meters tall.

"We are confident and positive about investment prospects in the Yujiapu district, where the plaza is located," said Farley.

Built in the heart of the Tianjin Binhai New Area, the Yujiapu Financial District is expected to become one of the world's largest financial zones over the next 10 years.

More than 300 enterprises have already registered in the district with total registered capital of over 70 billion yuan.

About 120 km southeast of Beijing, the Tianjin Binhai New Area is home to the largest port in north China.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

200m tower in Tianjin-Singapore Eco City....

http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/sma...-to-attract-business-in-chinas-eco-city/15072


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Aedas Plans for some plots in Tianjin-Singapore Economic City:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source: http://www.aedas.com/Tianjin-Eco-city-plots-8--17


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tunnel completed beneath Yellow River for China's south-north water diversion project*

JINAN, Jan. 8 (Xinhua) -- A tunnel beneath the Yellow River, China's second longest, and related water gates and ditches have been completed for the eastern route of the country's giant south-north water diversion project.

Water diverted from the Yangtze, China's largest river, along the eastern route will flow through the tunnel to the parched northern provinces of Shandong and Hebei as well as Tianjin Municipality, the Shandong Provincial Construction Management Bureau of South-to-North Water Diversion Project said in a statement on Sunday.

Dubbed the "throat" of the eastern route, the 585-meter-long tunnel, 9 meters in diameter and up to 70 meters deep, will divert 442 million cubic meters of water annually.

Construction of the key project on the eastern route cost 613 million yuan (97.2 million U.S. dollars) and lasted four years.

The south-north water diversion project was first conceived by former Chinese leader Mao Zedong in 1952 and the State Council, or China's Cabinet, approved the ambitious project in December 2002 after debates that lasted nearly a half century.

The project, with an estimated total cost of 500 billion yuan, has aroused global concerns over land use, possible regional climate changes, environmental damage, impact on agriculture and human suffering in the wake of massive relocations.

The project plans to divert 44.8 billion cubic meters of water annually from the Yangtze through eastern, middle and western routes to relieve water shortages in north China by 2050.

The construction of the 1,467-km-long eastern route began in December 2002 and is expected to supply water to northern China by 2013.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Yujiabao CBD constructions

by abcd2012, gaoloumi.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Student Centre inspired by ancient tradition of inverted form with cantilevering floors*

The traditional Chinese garden art consists in putting the simple unit of buildings into a vague or narrow space, at random, to result in a picturesque vision.

When looking at the building concept in Europe, the building reduces volume as it is built up. But in China, the building is constructed with the ground plan often smaller than the roof, which cantilevers beyond.

The Students Center is treated as a Chinese garden in the campus. Each level is built up and twists, forming cantilevered floors, which are orientated differently. As the building twists on its core, the floor slabs may touch each other with their neighbour's slabs at the same level. The corners of every flat may then be a balcony, a corridor, the shading louvers or the entrances canopy.

A suspended translucent belt in aluminum encloses the buildings as a fence, just as in a Chinese garden. This symbolic enclosure allows peoples to access freely to the building, and harmonises with the scale of the big concert hall beside.














































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19304


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

^^The students in those pictures really seems to be "hard-working students", lol. Doing shopping and taking boat tours? :lol: Just saying, it's quite funny looking.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Eco-city not yet green, but offers hope*
Daily Telegraph 
March 18, 2012










The world's largest eco-city is not a green, carbon-free paradise where cars are banned from the streets.

Instead, as its first residents moved in this month, they found it is remarkably like most other Chinese cities: shrouded in smog and depressingly grey.

But then the Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco City, just over an hour from Beijing by train, is not supposed to be a whizzy vision of the future.

It is far more practical - a model for how Chinese cities could develop and solve some of the enormous problems facing them: permanent gridlock, a lack of water and ruinous electricity bills.

If a few of the small changes adopted in Tianjin were rolled out nationwide, the results could dramatically change China's devastating impact on the environment.

"Our eco-city is an experiment, but it is also practical," said Wang Meng, the deputy director of construction. "There are over 100 eco-cities in the world now, and they are all different. If you look at the one in Abu Dhabi, they spent a huge amount of money and bought a lot of technology. It is very grand, but is it useful?"

To date, almost all of the world's eco-cities have been green follies, crippled by a central paradox: the more they enforce bothersome environmental rules, the less people want to live in them.

In Tianjin, the residents will not be expected to make any particular effort to be green. "If they take the bus and sort their rubbish for recycling, they will be making their contribution," said a spokesman for the city.

Their main contribution, in fact, is to be guinea pigs as planners experiment with the city around them. General Motors, for example, is using Tianjin to work out if electric driverless cars can function in a normal traffic system.

"Some eco-cities are too idealistic. In Tianjin they do not want to stop people from driving, but they do want to put into place policies that will help our vehicles to operate successfully," said Chris Borroni-Bird, the head of GM's autonomous driving project in Detroit.

He said Tianjin will allow GM to road-test the next generation of vehicles: small urban cars that drive themselves but are safe in an environment full of unpredictable drivers, pedestrians and cyclists.

Not only does China desperately need to solve its traffic problems, but it is one of the few countries that can throw significant resources at new ideas and indeed build cities from scratch in order to experiment.

Other projects on trial include a low energy lighting system from Philips and rubbish bins that can empty themselves, sucking litter into an underground network, by a Swedish company called Envac.

"We are not sure about that one," said a spokesman. "It requires people not to put the wrong sort of rubbish in the bins, or it could jam the system and prove expensive to maintain."

Just over three years ago, the site of the eco-city was a desolate wasteland of abandoned salt pans. An area half the size of Manhattan, it was tainted by decades of chemical pollution from the factories that border it.

By the time it is finished, in the next decade or so, some 250 billion yuan (£25 billion) will have been spent by the Chinese and Singaporean governments, and a number of private companies, on transforming the site into a comfortable home for 350,000 people - 60 families have already moved in.

Already, one new technology has been patented.

"We had an industrial reservoir that was full of heavy metals," said Mr Wang. "It used to be so bad that people could not go near it because of the smell. Now we have cleaned it with a special process that we can send to other parts of the country."

In a country where 70 per cent of the rivers are too polluted to provide drinking water, the technology is likely to be a money-spinner. Having ruined vast swathes of its countryside as it raced to wealth, China is now likely to spend billions on cleaning up the mess.

Elsewhere, the government-owned buildings in the city collect their own rain water for reuse, are powered by geothermal energy, have window shutters that move with the light, in order to keep buildings cool, and heating systems that use solar energy.

In a sign of how seriously the project is being taken, eight out of the nine members of the Politburo Standing Committee, the all-powerful council that rules the country, have visited.

"The idea is to create something that can be adapted to other cities in China," said Mr Wang. "What we want to develop is cheap technology that we can industrialise, produce and sell on elsewhere. We have to change people's ideas that being green is expensive."


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin airport T2 construction*

T2 construction was started on 5/31/2011. T2 will be built in 3 years with a total cost of 5.92 billion yuan. The target 2020 PAX is 25 million.

T2 is the biggest terminal in the middle, the current T1 is the smaller one on the right




























Construction progress

2.15.2012



















3.3.2012



















3.23.2012










from 我为楼狂, gaoloumi.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Venue of Summer Davos takes shape in north China's Tianjin* 

TIANJIN, March 31 (Xinhua)-- Earthworks for the venue of the China "Summer Davos" summit, to be held in September in the north China city of Tianjin, was completed Wednesday.

Xu Xiangyong, safety supervisor of the Meijiang International Convention and Exhibition Center project, said the center, which would be able to accommodate more than 4,000 people, covered 230,000 square meters and would be able to withstand an 8-magnitude earthquake.

The center would be surrounded by an artificial lake of 380,000 square meters and bamboo groves and green islands.

"The lake, greenery and the building's glass roof were designed to help purify the air and save energy for the convention center, which will be in service before May 31," said Xu.

The summit would focus on sustainability and the green economy, said Andre Schneider, managing director of the World Economic Forum (WEF), on March 24.

With the theme, "Driving Growth Through Sustainability," this year's summit, from Sept. 13 to 15, is expected to attract more than 1,500 participants, including business executives, politicians, economists and scientists from about 90 countries.

The Chinese cities of Dalian and Tianjin have offered to host three summer versions of the Davos forum.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New hospital will bring scientific research to the bedside*

Tianjin Third Central Hospital is a new hospital for the people of Tianjin, China that puts world-class research at the forefront of healthcare and brings such research directly to the bedside....http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19766


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Nice renders. Where is the exact location of this hospital?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Clean lines and natural light define KSP Jurgen Engel Architekten's Tianjin Art Museum in the city's Hexi District*

The Tianjin Art Museum, which in April 2009 was won by KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten, has space to house four permanent exhibitions. In addition to rooms for Chinese calligraphy, western art, sculpture, and modern art, there are also galleries in which changing exhibitions can be presented. Together with three additional cultural facilities (a library, an opera house and another new museum) the new exhibition center forms part of a 90-hectare culture and leisure time development in the Hexi district of Tianjin.

This new quarter is dominated by an extensive area of greenery boasting a lake. In the row of striking exhibition and cultural edifices, the art museum is located on the lakeside promenade, which its visible side and main entrance overlook. The new buildings used for cultural purposes face the road, i.e., in the direction of the city, thereby creating a harmonious overall impression.

In front of Tianjin Art Museum the promenade expands to form a plaza, from where visitors are guided via the pedestal storey to the museum’s interior. A museum shop with floor-to-ceiling glass opens onto the entrance courtyard and forecourt. This special entrance creates a close link between the museums interior and exterior. At the same time it represents a transition from the lakeside promenade to inside the four-storey exhibition building with its gross surface area totaling 33,000 sq m.

An imposing entrance hall some 14m in height extends across the entire width of the museum and welcomes the visitors on the ground floor. In addition to the entrance hall this level also houses the museum shop, rooms for the museum’s collection and archive, administration rooms, a conference area, an educational section with child care, an approx. 500 square meter special exhibition section, as well as the VIP area with separate access for special guests.

In terms of spatial structure the museum is reminiscent of a solid stone cube with precise indentations, cut-outs and hollow spaces. All the exhibition rooms, artists’ studio, a restoration room which only visitors can look into, the library, as well as conference and meeting rooms are housed in the solid part of the monolithic structure. The cascade-shaped sequence of stairs and landings leading to the exhibition rooms on the upper storeys seem to have been hewn from this solid slab of stone.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19828


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Love the design and interiors of the future museum.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^Museum opened a few weeks ago actually.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^Museum opened a few weeks ago actually.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. 

I think all artifacts and artworks are already in display.


----------



## Varghedin (Nov 24, 2011)

I made a Tianjin diagram today:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*MOD designs the Triple V Gallery for China's largest developer*

Designed as a permanent show gallery & tourist information centre for Tianjin city, MOD’s dramatic design for this 750-sq-m building has become an icon along the Dong Jiang Bay coastline. The client, Vanke, is China's largest developer and their program called for 3 main spaces: a tourist information centre, a show gallery & a lounge for discussions. Requiring their own entrances, the tourist centre and the show gallery had to be orientated towards separate existing pedestrian pathways and also operated independently. The scope included architecture, landscape and interior design.

Despite its obvious sculptural qualities, the building’s DNA evolved rationally from a careful analysis of key contextual & programmatic perimeters. The solution merged structure, sculpture and space into a single form - resulting in the Triple V Gallery’s triangulated floor plan as well as the 3 soaring edges that have come to define its form. By stretching it in three directions, the architects were able to orientate it to different views and accommodate a trio of uses. Sitting on a concrete plaza, the gallery immediately grabs one's attention with its dramatic zig-zag form and rugged Corten steel shell. Upturned corners engage visitors by letting them look inside and see what is going on and the combination of weathered steel and clear glass introduces an additional tectonic layer to the building's triangulated geometry.

In both plan and section, the design sets the gallery in motion. From the outside, the building seems to be a sharp-prowed ship slicing through the plaza. On the inside, space flows gracefully from the corners to the centre, where the client displays information on the tourism activities available in Tianjin city and the neighbouring residential development. Materials are paired in contrast to each other such as Corten steel and glass on the exterior of the Triple V Gallery, white-oak walls and ceilings with cement floors in the interiors. An extension of the show gallery, the lounge area is where discussions are conducted. This space takes advantage of the panoramic views of the coastline and comprises a sculptural bar counter.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Did Vanke started the construction?


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ you are looking at the finished product.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Haihe (海河) Riverfront
Source : http://www.photofans.cn/gallery/show.php?gid=71


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

*30 July* by 左脚踩刹车


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

CoCoMilk said:


> ^^ you are looking at the finished product.


I never knew it was complete... :lol:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

I would say for decades since this whole area is one complete project and I don't think any supertalls will rise there anytime soon.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

In the future I hope they can redevelop some of the industrial parks. This area has the potential to become a nice CBD of Tianjin.

Also keep in mind that this project also includes 70+ floor twins, so at least the main tower won't look so alone...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *空格* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
Not sure if serious and actually believing everything he is posting or just trolling out of jealousy.


----------



## Cho oyo (Dec 6, 2012)

If "all projects in Xiangluowan/Yujiapu area are stoped" is a rumor.

Tianjiner only need post one new photo about there,why they can't post even one new photo?They post many photos each month in 2011&2012,but now they all disappeared!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Cho oyo said:


> If "all projects in Xiangluowan/Yujiapu area are stoped" is a rumor.
> 
> Tianjiner only need post one new photo about there,why they can't post even one new photo?They post many photos each month in 2011&2012,but now they all disappeared!


We have threads for both districts that show more or less recent progress. Yujiapo thread has been updated January i think. Can't check so easily on phone now though.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup, Tianjin is just a cluster of ghost cities. Not even gonna waste my time with this imbecile.


----------



## Cho oyo (Dec 6, 2012)

No one say Tianjin is a ghost city.Tianjin is a megacity—— in fact a mega factory which lived 10 million blue collar workers.

But in Xiangluowan/Yujiapu ,no one live or worked there(except less and less constrction workers),it's not ghost city,it is only a ruin,because it will never completed and almost all buildings have no clad! Naked Xiangluowan"CBD" 

Please see that Tianjiner,he can't post even one new photo about Xiangluowan/Yujiapu,why?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Tianjin's city planning is horrendous, imo. There are these CBD's, the one with Golden Finnanca 117, and downtown, and all are separate. I know it doesn't work that way, but if they had concentrated their efforts towards only building up downtown, they could have one of the better skylines in China. They planned too many far and out megaprojects, ex. CTF Tower, R&F Tower, GF117, Rose Rock IFC, and others. 
Hopefully they can eventually work everything out so that the city has a balanced skyline.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Making one huge CBD with a bunch of megatowers would create a traffic nightmare.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't see a problem with spreading these districts around. Tianjin proper is fairly dense and has a decent skyline already. We need to remember that Tianjin is a municipality and therefore has a larger territory than many other Chinese cities.
Beijing, for example, doesn't have a very compact skyline either maybe since it is a municipality as well and covers a larger territory.


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

Amastroi2017 said:


> I don't see a problem with spreading these districts around. Tianjin proper is fairly dense and has a decent skyline already. We need to remember that Tianjin is a municipality and therefore has a larger territory than many other Chinese cities.
> Beijing, for example, doesn't have a very compact skyline either maybe since it is a municipality as well and covers a larger territory.


Yes, and not buildng everything in one place keeps the real estate prices at least a little bit down.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Tianjin's city planning is horrendous, imo. There are these CBD's, the one with Golden Finnanca 117, and downtown, and all are separate. I know it doesn't work that way, but if they had concentrated their efforts towards only building up downtown, they could have one of the better skylines in China. They planned too many far and out megaprojects, ex. CTF Tower, R&F Tower, GF117, Rose Rock IFC, and others.
> Hopefully they can eventually work everything out so that the city has a balanced skyline.


I don't think creating a 'skyline' is the ultimate goal of city planners. Let alone that creating one massive downtown in any of the Chinese megacities would create unsolvable challenges with traffic and public transit. China is implementing a model of multiple downtowns which is better suited for very large cities. Shenzhen must be a textbook example of that. Other cities are doing it too including Tianjin.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Pansori said:


> I don't think creating a 'skyline' is the ultimate goal of city planners. Let alone that creating one massive downtown in any of the Chinese megacities would create unsolvable challenges with traffic and public transit. China is implementing a model of multiple downtowns which is better suited for very large cities. Shenzhen must be a textbook example of that. Other cities are doing it too including Tianjin.


I'm not against that, but if they are going to build multiple CBD's, then they should plan them out as to not make them too far apart or too large so as to make them incongruous or unfinishable. Besides, as long as it is suitably spread out, a single large CBD shouldn't cause that many infrastructure problems.
And lastly, I did say I know it doesn't work that way, I was just giving my opinion on what would look aesthetically superior.


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Cho oyo said:


> No one say Tianjin is a ghost city.Tianjin is a megacity—— in fact a mega factory which lived 10 million blue collar workers.
> 
> But in Xiangluowan/Yujiapu ,no one live or worked there(except less and less constrction workers),it's not ghost city,it is only a ruin,because it will never completed and almost all buildings have no clad! Naked Xiangluowan"CBD"
> 
> Please see that Tianjiner,he can't post even one new photo about Xiangluowan/Yujiapu,why?


CTBUH recorded 8 150+ meters buildings being completed in Tianjin in 2013.

CTBUH recorded 7 150+ meters buildings being completed in North America in 2013.

Facts don't excatly back up that Tianjin construction is at a stand still..... :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Spocket (Feb 11, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Tianjin's city planning is horrendous, imo. There are these CBD's, the one with Golden Finnanca 117, and downtown, and all are separate. I know it doesn't work that way, but if they had concentrated their efforts towards only building up downtown, they could have one of the better skylines in China. They planned too many far and out megaprojects, ex. CTF Tower, R&F Tower, GF117, Rose Rock IFC, and others.
> Hopefully they can eventually work everything out so that the city has a balanced skyline.


For the purposes of this conversation I'll only point out that "downtown" is a concept that is not particularly popular outside of Western countries of the old colonial variety for the most part.

That said ,it's not a case of poor planning at all. Quite the opposite. What you really mean is that you don't think it looks the way you prefer.


----------



## Cho oyo (Dec 6, 2012)

KøbenhavnK said:


> CTBUH recorded 8 150+ meters buildings being completed in Tianjin in 2013.
> 
> CTBUH recorded 7 150+ meters buildings being completed in North America in 2013.
> 
> Facts don't excatly back up that Tianjin construction is at a stand still..... :nuts::nuts::nuts:


In Tianjin's Xiangluowan/Yujiapu,most buildings will not clad for ever,like this 2:








They will be largest tombstone of the Tianjin goverment!

In mega factory Tianjin,T/O means stop and death...


----------



## teresabaixue (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to see that the Xiangluowan project will be finished :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tianjin to set up EV charging facilities in highway service areas*

TIANJIN, Apr. 9 (Xinhua) – The Tianjin municipality in north China is to equip its highway service areas with charging facilities for electric vehicles, in a bid to facilitate the operation of pure electric vehicles between Beijing and Tianjin, said a source with the municipal science and technology commission.

Construction on theses facilities has started.

To date Tianjin has put 1,319 energy-efficient and new-energy vehicles into use, and has set up 10 charging stations and 471 charging poles, according to the source.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CNOOC initiates Tianjin LNG expansion project, output to hit 8 bln cm.m/yr*

BEIJING, Apr. 22 (Xinhua) -- China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOOC) announced on Tuesday that it has launched Tianjin LNG expansion project, and Tianjin's LNG output is expected to reach 8 billion cubic meters each year when the project completes by the end of 2016.

The CNOOC Gas and Power Group, a subsidiary of CNOOC, is in charge of the construction of the Tianjin LNG expansion project, and the project was started on April 18. 

As China's first floating LNG project, Tianjin LNG started gas supply on December 10, 2013. The first stage construction scale of the project is three billion cubic meters of natural gas each year.

CNOOC is the parent company of China-based offshore oil developer CNOOC Ltd (CEO.NYSE; 00883.HK).


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Makes me feel like this whole cbd is a ghost town


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

From the look of it, it appear Tianjin will the financial center of Northern China. If that really happens, the CBD will be filled. I don't know if you have notices, there really isn't a whole lot of projects in Beijing recently. 

It seems Beijing finally realized trying to be a political center, a financial / commercial center, a cultural center and a industrial center is not a good idea given how congested it is already. We have already seen the bulk of Beijing's heavy industry moving to Tangshan, perhaps after completion of Tianjin's CBD, the bulk of Beijing financial sector will start to move to Tianjin. While Beijing will only be the political and cultural center.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Cho oyo said:


> Why Tianjin's high buildings include 400m+ and 500m+ project are all no subway near it?All 400m+ buildings project in other Chinese citys are near subway.
> Even it's project "CBD" Xiangluowan/Yujiapu have no subway,even no subway on build!


Xiangluowan should have 2 stations from Z1 and B2, while Yujiapu should be a hub between B2, Z1, Z4 as well as Beijing-Tianjin intercity HSR extension (which is nearing completion, with Yujiapu as its terminus). However all Z and B line are just in planning stages, so it would be quite a while (the completion date is planned to be 2020) before they will be finished.
7052667_397327 
by luhai167, on Flickr


----------



## Cho oyo (Dec 6, 2012)

z0rg said:


> @Cho oyo, next time you aim to derail a thread we'll have to ban you.


I'm only quote some media news to tell the truth,is it wrong?Why do not ban those abuse gay?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz6iYOz9u7Q 

60 MINUTES: Tianjin's Binhai CBD become ghost city.
please see from 9:30,thanks











Showed us a giant project all but abandoned in the port city of Tianjin










The plan is to build a new financial district to rival Manhattan










But it all seems frozen










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/Workers told us thatWorkers told us that










These buildings haven't had any work done on them for weeks,months


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

progressing slowing down, doesn't mean it's dead. it's a really really massive project. not many, if any other projects on the world to match it. it is doomed to slow down in times and progress in phases.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

That program was aired months ago. You can check the other Tianjin CBD threads and see there is progress on some towers glass. They're going very slow. But there is construction.


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

Why don't they build 1 or 2 600m+ towers here?


----------



## DannyFangles (Aug 18, 2013)

*facepalm Fantastic reporting from 60 minutes right here! -_-


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

maldini said:


> Why don't they build 1 or 2 600m+ towers here?


well, because this isn't sim city?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I think Binhai is the special economic zone where there were some pilot projects were launched for the financial industry, right?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New canal to link Beijing and Tianjin*
12 June 2014
Metro Beijing - Global Times

Beijing Academy of Social Sciences has released a series of blue paper to propose the construction of a canal between Beijing and Tianjin. The project is intended to promote the development of a water carriage system for Beijing and its surrounding area, the Beijing Morning Post reported.

The canal is proposed to run from Songzhuang in Tongzhou district to Binhai New Area in Tianjin, passing through Xianghe in Hebei Province and Dakoutun in Tianjin. Covering around 160 kilometers in length, the canal is also intended to ease Beijing's water shortage through the desalination of sea water.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* China's Tier II cities plan lion's share of Asia's skyscrapers*
July 7, 2014
Shanghai Daily

CHINA is dominating Asia's development pipeline of supertall office buildings, with the country accounting for 71 percent of the region's plans to build them over the next five years, the international real estate services provider CBRE has found.

Notably, 51 percent of the region's future supply of office buildings with a height of more than 300 meters are planned in China's Tier II cities, triggering growing concerns of oversupply amid rather weak tenant demand.

"While the supply of supertall office buildings continues to increase, the recent slowdown in the Chinese economy coupled with tighter controls on the shadow banking industry has resulted in weaker demand from the financial sector, which is the key tenant in supertall office buildings across the region," said Frank Chen, executive director, head of CBRE Research, China. "The existence and future completion of a large number of supertall office buildings in Tier II cities such as Shenyang, Chongqing and Tianjin, which are merely regional hubs within China, undoubtedly creates a risk of oversupply."

A "build and they will come" strategy is commonly adopted by emerging financial markets across Asia, where there is a perception that a high density of tall buildings is synonymous with being a successful financial hub. Asia is currently home to 55 percent of the total number of tall (above 150 meters in height) office buildings globally, according to CBRE Research.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China, Russia start construction of gas pipeline* 

YAKUTSK, Russia, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- China and Russia on Monday started the construction of a joint natural gas pipeline in Russia's eastern Siberia, in implementation of a natural gas supply contract signed between the two countries.

Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli and Russian President Vladimir Putin jointly witnessed the welding of the first roll of pipes on the Russian part of the China-Russia East Route natural gas pipeline in Yakutsk, the capital city of Russia's Sakha (Yakutia) Republic.

At a start-of-construction ceremony at the Us-Khatyn field in the outskirt of Yakutsk, Zhang and Putin were joined by people from both countries as live video signals from the Chayandin gas field some 1,000 km away was displayed on huge screens.

The Chayandin and Kovyktin gas fields in eastern Siberia will become major sources of supply when the pipeline begins to pump natural gas to China in 2018.

The start of construction of the Russian part of the China-Russia East Route natural gas pipeline signifies a major step forward in implementing the consensus reached between Chinese President Xi Jinping and Putin.

During their meeting in Shanghai in May this year, the presidents witnessed the signing of a number of land-breaking contracts between companies of the two countries, including gas supplies and an annual supply of 3 million tons of liquified natural gas.

The Russian part of the joint-venture pipeline, which starts at the Kovyktin and the Chayandin gas fields, will extend through existing pipelines in eastern Siberia and end in the Far East port city of Vladivostok.

The China-Russia East Route natural gas pipeline will be jointly built by China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC) and Gazprom of Russia, with the latter responsible for building the part within Russian borders.

The Russian part of the pipeline, officially named "the Power of Siberia" pipeline, has a designed capacity of transmitting 61 billion cubic meters of natural gas every year.

According to a CNPC-Gazprom contract, the Russian side will export 38 billion cubic meters of gas to China through the pipeline every year for a 30-year period starting from 2018.

Fast growing energy cooperation has become a core ingredient of China-Russia comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership and has helped advance it into a new era of development. In addition to the East Route gas pipeline, the two countries are in negotiations on the construction of the West Route gas pipeline.

Under the CNPC-Gazprom agreement, the Russian side will export 70 billion cubic meters of natural gas to China every year upon completion of both the East- and West-Route gas pipelines.

The two sides have also jointly built and put into operation a China-Russia oil pipeline in the Far East. In 2013, China imported 24.35 million tons of crude oil, 27.28 million tons of coal and 3.5 billion kwh of power from Russia.

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Arkady Dvorkovich said earlier this year that Russia has the capacity of tripling or quadrupling the current volume of electricity and coal exports to China.

*The CNPC and Russia's oil giant Rosneft will build a joint-venture oil refinery in Tianjin in north China, which will be able to process 16 million tons of crude oil every year.*

In the field of nuclear energy, the China-Russia joint venture Tianwan nuclear power plant in east China already has two reactors put into trial operation, and the other two are under construction.

Xi and Putin have agreed to "establish a comprehensive energy cooperation partnership" during their meeting in May, Gazprom Chairman of the Board of Directors Alexey Miller said Saturday.

"We are making all-out effort to implement the consensus reached between President Putin and President Xi Jinping," Miller said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Revitalized stadium to boost culture and tourism*
10 September 2014
Copyright 2014 China Daily Information Company. All Rights Reserved.










Well-known Tianjin Fifth Avenue, which is filled with hundreds of historical architectural buildings, is now home to the coastal city's leisure and culture center.

Tianjin Minyuan Stadium used to host football matches and performances but after two years of construction it reopened as a culture center in May.

The cultural show Tianjin's Night, for the 2014 Summer Davos Forum, will be held at Minyuan.

The 72,000-square-meter site boasts a new sports and leisure park and has space for tourism functions, cultural exhibitions and food and beverage outlets.

The whole stadium is open to the public for free, according to Wang Yeming, director of the Fifth Avenue administrative committee in Tianjin's Heping district.

"Since it opened to the public, the stadium has received about 40,000 visitors a day and the number has reached 70,000 to 80,000 in the holidays," he said.

Tianjin's historical Fifth Avenue area is the former site of foreign concessions in the city and has hundreds of well-preserved Western-style buildings. Minyuan is at the center of the area and is near renowned attractions like the Qingwangfu - the former residence of a Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) prince. The neighborhood is the main area for culture and tourism in Tianjin, according to the director.

"The re-opening of Minyuan stadium will help promote the area's cultural diversity and attract an increasing number of foreign tourists," Wang said.

To better serve foreign visitors, the administrative committee designed online guides with different languages, which can be downloaded through apps offered at Minyuan stadium.

Minyuan has been called the city's new "showroom" to welcome tourists from both home and abroad and launch large-scale cultural activities, said Jiao Yuling, an official at Tianjin Culture Bureau and the director of Tianjin's Night.

According to Jiao, the performance due to be held during the 2014 Summer Davos will focus on the cultural elements of Tianjin and the Fifth Avenue area, such as the horse-drawn carts, Western-style buildings and the Chinese roses.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China, Canada Launch Low-carbon Ecological Area in Tianjin*

SHANGHAI, September 18, SinoCast -- China and Canada have launched a low-carbon ecological area project in the Tianjin Binhai New Area. It is the first China-Canada low-carbon ecological area pilot project.

Companies in Tianjin and Beijing like Tianjin TEDA and Beijing Science Park Development (Group) have shown investment intentions and are making preparations for investment in the project.

Earlier, the Binhai New Area government and the Natural Resources Canada had signed a MOU on technical cooperation of the pilot project.

Relying on Canada's advanced technology and experience in low-carbon ecological city, the project is set to pilot modern wood structure construction technology application, building energy conservation system and building materials, renewable energy system for building and community use, water resources use and waste water treatment systems, low-carbon livable environment, etc.

China's demands for Canada's timbers hiked from CAD 104 million in 2004 to CAD 1.9 billion in 2013, making Canada outrun Russia to be the biggest soft wood supplier for China.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Haihe River tunnel opens for trial run*
26 January 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_










North China's first underwater tunnel using immersed tube technology opened for a trial run in Tianjin Binhai New Area on Friday. The New Central Avenue tunnel will help the development of Tianjin Binhai New Area and the integrated growth of Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province, officials said.

In an area of high seismic activity, the 4.2-kilometer tunnel, also callded the Haihe River tunnel, links three core economic centers of the city - the Yujiapu area on the north bank of the river, and Donggu and Xigu on the south bank.

The tunnel was financed by the Tianjin Binhai New Area Construction and Investment Group and built by the China Railway Construction Corp 18th Bureau. It took six years to build because of the challenges of immersed tube technology.

The technology involves the construction of segments of the tunnel elsewhere before they are floated to the tunnel site, sunk into place and linked together. The technology affords greater resistance to earthquakes.

With six lanes in both directions, the tunnel shortens the driving time from over 20 minutes to just three minutes.

Sui Hongrui, director of the Binhai New Area Central Avenue and Haihe River Tunnel project, said the tunnel will link Central Avenue and Tianjin Avenue to form a high-speed corridor that will play a significant role in boosting the economic development of the area and the central city.

"We met and solved a series of technical problems during the construction to make the tunnel resistant to earthquakes up to a magnitude 8.0," Sui said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tianjin's 'green city' plans taking shape*
China Daily _Excerpt_
2015-02-12 










Tianjin took a major step in green city plans by signing agreements for 13 projects in cultural and creative industries, financial services and new energy manufacturing sectors on Tuesday.

The projects, involving a total investment of about 21.64 billion yuan ($3.46 billion), are expected to come up in the Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco-City, and include the deal with Chinese online search engine major Baidu Inc for the largest literary work platform in China and another for an online game operating center.

According to a memorandum of understanding signed by Tianjin Binhai New Area and Canada Natural Resources last year, the two countries will join hands to build a low carbon and ecological demonstration district in the Tianjin Eco-City, near the upcoming National Maritime Museum and the Tianjin Oceanic Administration Center, covering 2 square kilometers, and with a total investment of about 10 billion yuan.

"Better environment, low operating costs and more business cooperation opportunities will help attract an increasing number of enterprises to the Tianjin Eco-City," said Yang Liu, director of the commercial bureau of the Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco-City.

During the past eight years, cultural and creative industries have been the pillars for the Tianjin Eco-City, with over 500 enterprises operating here, including Huayi Brothers Media Corp and Thinkingdom Media Group Ltd. In 2014, cultural and creative companies paid taxes totaling 540 million yuan .

"We will try our best to widen the range of businesses, from publishing and film manufacturing industries to Internet-related ones," Yang said.

According to Yang, under the integrated development plan for Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province, eight of the 13 projects that were signed with the Tianjin Eco-City are from Beijing.

"In the coming years, we will build three centers in the Eco-City, including a publishing industry center, a film manufacturing base and an industrial design center, to attract more cultural and creative companies," he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bombardier facility to take off in Tianjin*
Updated: 2015-04-24 11:02
China Daily _Excerpt_

Construction started on Thursday in Tianjin for a maintenance facility to be used by Bombardier Business Aircraft, which will be the first facility for the company's business jets on the Chinese mainland.

The facility is part of a joint venture between Bombardier Inc and the Tianjin Airport Economic Area.

Construction got underway just after the central government officially added Tianjin to the list of places with pilot free trade zones on Tuesday.

In FTZs, goods can be imported, processed and re-exported without going through customs authorities. Foreign investment is also permitted in some fields that are restricted outside the zones.

"We chose Tianjin because of its impressive infrastructure, aerospace cluster, strong government support and proximity to Beijing, the busiest business aviation hub in the mainland," said Michel Ouellette, aircraft programs and customer services vice-president of BBA.

The facility, which is scheduled to open in 2017, will cover almost 8,900 square meters including hangars, offices and back shop areas, which will allow Bombardier to provide maintenance, repair, overhaul and associated activities as well as services to its business aircraft customers, the world's third-largest civil aircraft builder said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Metro Line 6 Construction
4/4


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Insurance fund encouraged to invest in Tianjian infrastructure construction*

BEIJING, July 22 (Xinhua) -- The China Insurance Regulatory Commission (CIRC) and Tianjing municipal government recently jointly issued an opinion on improving insurance industry's capability to facilitate development of Tijian Pilot Free Trade Zone and coordinated cooperation of Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei.

The opinion is aimed at strengthening the role of insurance industry innovation in building international first-class free trade zone and meeting the demand for development of China's "One Belt and One Road" initiatives.

A platform for releasing demand for insurance fund will be established and insurance institutions are encouraged to invest in transportation and other key infrastructure projects through equity, funds and bonds.

Insurance institutions are also encouraged to invest in Tianjian's construction of underground pipe network, garbage disposal and city power distribution.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* A Mostly Deserted Chinese City Is Set to Quadruple GDP by 2017, Official Says*
July 24, 2015
Bloomberg _Excerpt_










Tianjin city’s replica of New York’s Manhattan, still mostly deserted, is set to double output this year and quadruple it by 2017 as a new free-trade zone and high-speed rail link boost business, said a city official.

The area targets output of 30 billion yuan ($5 billion) in 2017 from 7.5 billion yuan last year, Jiang Guangjian, executive deputy director-general of Tianjin’s free-trade zone, said in an interview Wednesday. The district’s free-trade zone status, gained late last year, has helped lure 6,000 companies from finance, law, accounting and trade to register for business and Jiang expects that to rise to more than 15,000 next year, he said.

Five years after the first building was finished in Tianjin’s replica of Manhattan, the district remains largely empty, its dirt-covered glass edifices overlooking near-empty streets. That is set to change and already Bank of China Ltd. and Industrial & Commercial Bank of China Ltd. can’t get enough space in the free-trade zone’s future headquarters building, said Jiang.

“People who visited this place a year ago will fail to recognize it by the end of this year,” said Jiang. “To raise funding and invest first and see the results after is a normal process.”

The area’s high-speed rail station, a sea-shell shaped structure that’ll be part of a 300,000-square-meter transportation hub larger than New York’s Grand Central, is scheduled to open Aug. 20, Jiang said. That will shrink the commute to Beijing to about 45 minutes and to downtown Tianjin to 15 minutes.
Shanghai Model

Thirteen of 63 buildings in the district are being used and 33 will be completed by the end of this year, he said.

Jiang sees Tianjin’s free-trade zone becoming northern China’s Lujiazui, the financial center that sprang up on Shanghai’s east bank in the 1990s after initially also being derided as a white elephant.

“The newest policies of financial innovation and of making investment and trade more convenient will be tried and created here,” he said. “Tianjin free trade zone is the only one in the entire Northern China. Companies can’t neglect it to go to the far south.”

Still, with many of its buildings empty for years, filling them may prove difficult as China’s economy heads for its slowest growth in a quarter of a century. Among the few buildings already completed and those set to be finished in the near future, the vacancy rate will be 60 to 70 percent, Billy Lo, General Manager of Cushman & Wakefield’s Beijing office, said last month.

More : http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...t-town-to-quadruple-gdp-by-2017-official-says


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Tianjin city’s replica of New York’s Manhattan,


Whut?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tianjin finds new ways to fight heavy dust pollution*
3 December 2015
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_ 

ONE of China’s smoggiest cities, Tianjin, is engaged in a painstaking battle against dust, the leading contributor to the city's PM2.5 concentration.

The city's construction sites covered a total area of 212 square kilometers in 2014, almost equal to the size of Shijiazhuang, capital city of nearby Hebei Province in north China, officials with Tianjin Environmental Protection Bureau said.

Tianjin, about 100 kilometers from Beijing, is prone to clouds of construction dust. An analysis conducted by the bureau last year found about 30 percent of the city’s PM2.5 (airborne particles smaller than 2.5 microns in diameter) pollution was from dust, followed by coal and motor vehicle exhaust, which accounted for 27 and 20 percent, respectively.

In spring, when the weather is drier and construction sites are busier, dust pollution can account for 46 percent of the city’s PM2.5 concentration, according to the bureau.

He Jianqiang, deputy head of the atmosphere center under the bureau, said the total area of Tianjin’s construction sites in 2014 was about two times larger than in 2010, and some sites are still without adequate dust control measures.

As part of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integrated development plan and a test field of China’s pilot free trade zone, Tianjin has been witnessing rapid expansion in recent years.

Shi Hanghua, official with the city’s construction projects quality and safety supervision department, said there are currently more than 1,000 polluting construction sites in the city. Some operations, such as dregs transportation, are not up to environmental protection standards. The sites are also scattered, posing a bigger challenge to the understaffed supervision department.

Recognizing the severity of dust pollution, Tianjin’s municipal legislature passed an air pollution control law in early 2015, which defines the responsibilities of various authorities. The authorities then made their own law enforcement guidelines.

At the Yahui commercial center construction site in Hexi District, six newly installed surveillance cameras and dust monitoring equipment are overseeing dust control. All trucks must have their tires cleaned before leaving the site.

Shi said all construction sites in the city’s downtown areas have been newly installed with the equipment. The dust monitoring machines, he said, will alarm supervisors if excessive concentration of dust is detected in the air.


----------

